# overstock image dynamics 12's and 15's are up for sale



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

100 shipped for the 12's


125 shipped for the 15's


WHOA talk about a deal, wish I could hear the 15's lol


http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZidaudioQQhtZ-1


----------



## FaintReality (May 15, 2005)

The 12's look pretty sexy w/ the all black cone  


Too tempting  

Dave


----------



## VisionxOrb (Feb 27, 2006)

15s are tempting for a new HT sub (12s are to deep to use in my truck) but ive been saving that money for some diyma 12s grrr where are they

PS the shop site is kina weird


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

i was told that those subs were suppose to go to Elemental Designs but apparantly there was a problem between ID and Ben so they went to ebay instead. they are basically ED Ov.2's


----------



## corrado (Jun 15, 2005)

are they IDQ ? can someone confirm ?


----------



## FaintReality (May 15, 2005)

minitruck_freq said:


> i was told that those subs were suppose to go to Elemental Designs but apparantly there was a problem between ID and Ben so they went to ebay instead. they are basically ED Ov.2's




Rumors already starting, rediculious  Just like the one that said eD couldn't pay there bills so they went to ebay  


Dave


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

my info came from a reliable source.


----------



## ludlamtheory (May 31, 2005)

how do you guys think these would do IB?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

im with mini on this one i "heard" similar.... lol


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

any idea why the 12s say id and the 10s are blank?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

prob just the dustcaps they had on hand.....


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

they used some spare parts.


----------



## ludlamtheory (May 31, 2005)

someone buy me two so I can run them IB
I'm broke


----------



## VisionxOrb (Feb 27, 2006)

not that this means much but if you looked at the ebay pics and the the pics for the O seires on eD website they have the same motor and basket.
didnt know eD contracted with ID, these are about half of the current price of the ones on eD which are still in preproduction. the diyma 12s might have to wait while i pick up some new 15s


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

there was an email from the owner, said somthing along the lines that they had a bunch of parts lying around and needed to make room, so they threw some speakers together and put them on ebay.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

LOL so what is the "real" story? alot of rumors seem to be floating around. so does anyone know the truth behind these mysterious subs on ebay???


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

dont know mini i heard what you did.. so cant say for sure..


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

in the last thread there was a post by someone who knew the owner and emailed him directly, the poster pasted the reply in the thread. should be easy to find.

Edit: my mistake, the thread i read was on carsound.com they seem to have done a bit of research to find out what these subs really are.

http://www.carsound.com/UBB/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=18;t=011269


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

ID is just being politically correct.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

good idea ill just call eric and ask him....


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

and then the question is, are the DIYMA subs worth $70-80 more than this ID 12"?


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

there's only 1 way to find out. buy one.


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

my ? is, if all these are are truely ID overstocks, why are people being banned from Icix for just mentioning them?

Heck, I was banned, and all I did was ask why somebody was banned for posting these.

...

I wonder if they would ban somebody for asking why I was banned... which would mean they banned somebody for asking why someone was banned for asking why someone was banned.

my head hurts.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

doesnt that forum have a huge boner for ED? i guess if u were anti-ED then thats why u might get banned.


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

haha....thor got banned for not having the boner.


that is soooooooo cute.


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

Derek said:


> haha....thor got banned for not having the boner.
> 
> 
> that is soooooooo cute.


it was only one time! 

I was tired!

it happens to everybody!


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Thoraudio said:


> my ? is, if all these are are truely ID overstocks, why are people being banned from Icix for just mentioning them?
> 
> Heck, I was banned, and all I did was ask why somebody was banned for posting these.
> 
> ...


Quickly, someone ban him!


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

ill find out. i dont care if i get banned from there.


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

nobody cares if they get banned from there


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

internecine said:


> and then the question is, are the DIYMA subs worth $70-80 more than this ID 12"?


The DIYMA subs are much better designed, with Faraday rings in the motor and other touches that make for a lower distortion subwoofer such as a better basket and a ventilated spider. Also, a non-trivial issue is that you'll likely be able to replace the DIYMA ones should you need to, but the eBay subs are a 1-shot deal.


----------



## ludlamtheory (May 31, 2005)

still curious, anyone know by lookin at those t/s parameters if it would be any good at the IB?


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

EStevens said:


> *They are mostly built using OEM version of ID series parts and with different voice coils etc. They are very much desinged in the way we always design products for SQ with good SPL.
> 
> The 12 and 15 have more excursion and would be best compared to the IDSPL drivers we have built but with a softer suspension. So they will have SQ that is close to an IDQ and more SPL than an ID.
> 
> ...


just email dude over at eca and ask him


If those 15's had that black cone Id have them already lol

still may get a pair, since they are so cheap--I could find a use for them I guess lol


----------



## FaintReality (May 15, 2005)

minitruck_freq said:


> my info came from a reliable source.



I'm sure all of us think our source is reliable... Until I see or hear from the man myself, I will go by this quote:



> Image Dynamics tech
> Junior Member
> 
> Registered: Sep 1999
> ...




I think everyone needs to quite name dropping every time they see a sub with the same basket, amp with the same heat sink, mid with the same color cone, etc. There are only so many build houses, in which there are hundreds and hundreds of companies, so equipment is bound to look identical unless you can afford your own tooling like JL audio, Alpine, etc.

Dave


----------



## FaintReality (May 15, 2005)

ludlamtheory said:


> still curious, anyone know by lookin at those t/s parameters if it would be any good at the IB?



Found this over on the Elite forums: 




> _
> 
> 
> EStevens said:
> ...


----------



## VisionxOrb (Feb 27, 2006)

I ordered 2 15D4s ( gonna wire in series ) that are gonna run off 2 amps brideged so each sub will get about 650w, thinking a huge ported boxed tuned to 18hz ( in unibox 16cf tuned to 18 gave me flat responce all the way down to 18.03hz yehaw!!)


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

Grabbed a pair of 15" D2's myself.


----------



## ludlamtheory (May 31, 2005)

man... id love to do a pair of the 15's IB...
actually, id love to do 4 of them, but more realistically, a pair


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

ludlamtheory said:


> man... id love to do a pair of the 15's IB...


That's how mine'll be running


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Well...for all of you that don't think they are Ov2s...I have this for you.

Also, FWIW the production differences are enough for the ever so TINY changes in the T/S specs between the two.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

LOL @ EDuh


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

minitruck_freq said:


> LOL @ EDuh



Yea, I was pretty happy with my self for that one. lol.


----------



## jeremyg (Mar 18, 2006)

bass_lover1 said:


> Yea, I was pretty happy with my self for that one. lol.



proud of your self for a joke that has been around for 2+ years?

yay you!


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

no matter how old it might be, it's still funny.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

jeremyg said:


> proud of your self for a joke that has been around for 2+ years?
> 
> yay you!



Yay, no sense of humor!!


----------



## jeremyg (Mar 18, 2006)

bass_lover1 said:


> Yay, no sense of humor!!



just givin ya crap

if you are who i think you are....you have a great taste in the metal music...so ill let it slide


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

jeremyg said:


> just givin ya crap
> 
> if you are who i think you are....you have a great taste in the metal music...so ill let it slide


you have small testicles. fanboi.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Well okay, everyone on here knows what I think about eD so I wont even start off on that tangent. Although, last year I asked on the ID Forums if they were making/designing the subs for eD's lower line. Matt B told me that any contract between them and eD was not public information...but he never said NO directly. Take that information any way you like it.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm running a Memphis MClass (aka newer Studio series) in a 1.2 sealed box off of 300w (have another 600w amp though), but was wondering how the 12" ID? would fare against it in SQL???

I have a Profile CA800 sitting around that does 300x2 @2ohms...crud...guess it won't work with that 500w rms 12" model for $100 shipped...

Still, how the ebay 12" compares to other subs SPL wise and what ID line is it similar to/same as???

Thanks guys


Jeremy


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

AzGrower said:


> Well okay, everyone on here knows what I think about eD so I wont even start off on that tangent. Although, last year I asked on the ID Forums if they were making/designing the subs for eD's lower line. Matt B told me that any contract between them and eD was not public information...but he never said NO directly. Take that information any way you like it.



they made the kv2's and ov2's for awhile....not anymore though...


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

jeremyg said:


> just givin ya crap
> 
> if you are who i think you are....you have a great taste in the metal music...so ill let it slide


whyfore am I banned?


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

jeremyg said:


> just givin ya crap
> 
> if you are who i think you are....you have a great taste in the metal music...so ill let it slide



I didn't even look at your SN untill you said that...either way, you're queer.

I do, yet you stopped talking to me on AIM  I guess you got too busy for me.


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

bass_lover1 said:


> I didn't even look at your SN untill you said that...either way, you're queer.
> 
> I do, yet you stopped talking to me on AIM  I guess you got too busy for me.



he doesn't have time for anyone since the ole ball and chain came along


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Derek said:


> he doesn't have time for anyone since the ole ball and chain came along


Tru dat home skillit.


----------



## VisionxOrb (Feb 27, 2006)

ok my 15s just got here today, these things are pretty nice. Also I have to say every external physical detail on these is exactly the same as the eD 16Ov.2 even the that little cone with all the holes that goes from the VC to the poly cone. the only differance is the dust cap is generic. If this true im pretty happy that I got an already bang for the buck $230 sub for 125.


----------



## dapert (Feb 22, 2006)

VisionxOrb said:


> ok my 15s just got here today, these things are pretty nice. Also I have to say every external physical detail on these is exactly the same as the eD 16Ov.2 even the that little cone with all the holes that goes from the VC to the poly cone. the only differance is the dust cap is generic. If this true im pretty happy that I got an already bang for the buck $230 sub for 125.


Just got my 12's today and these are saaaweeeet for $100 shipped. Can't wait to hook 'em this weekend


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

no more 15's left?
I couldn't pass it up, I just bought 2 12" for $130 SHIPPED!!!!  

I feel like I just ripped someone off.....


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

what's the cone material on these?


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

xencloud said:


> no more 15's left?
> I couldn't pass it up, I just bought 2 12" for $130 SHIPPED!!!!
> 
> I feel like I just ripped someone off.....


Is your $130 price for the same sub that was selling for $100 each, or was that another config?


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

So whats the overall deal on the 15's.......i'd like to pick one up if they work really well and sound extreemly nice in a small box, and 500rms would work well. Whats the deal on the 15's, what type of sub is it, and what could i expect?


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

The 12" ones I got for 65shipped look like similar specs except for power handling and XMAX. The $100 ones had 500rms power handling and 18mm XMAX. Mine have half the power handling and 13mm xmax........

oh well, I thought I was getting the other ones. Still $65 shipped is a great deal for any kind of decent sub......


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

boy i got my 12's today as well and I am very glad I bought them, they feel like a 200 dollar sub. It feels noticeably beefier than the arc 12d4 subs Ive been through and the motor is huge. Build quality is amazing and these are going in the car for sure, cant wait. They look 10 times better in person, its my first Image dynamic product and im stoked. Also the shipping and packaging was absolutely top notch


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey, about how many business days did it take your subs to get in?


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm really pissed off cause I missed out on the 12s. I was waiting for some cash, all of a sudden I check ebay and they're all gone. I call ID up and they say some guy that was local bought the rest of em. 


I cried.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

even tho i live in the same state it took a little longer than I wouldhave thought but according to the box it shipped march 27th and got here today the 30th, but the packaging was excellent, these things look great. I really wish someone was in the position to install the damn things tho! Hurry up guys!


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

man you know better where are the pics ?????


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

ok ok hold on


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

here you go:


































































Comparison pic of the arc 12D4









ENJOY


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

I went and checked the specs on my cheapo $65 12's and the specs are VERY similar, almost exact, to the IDQ's, but have a nicer looking basket. The $100 ones are almost like an IDQ+more output.......


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

man those look nice


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

hmmm...the ones I bought say 250wrms, and I would be pushing them at 500wrms a piece.....oh well, they were cheap!  

I wonder how long they'll last 

If anyone wants to trade+cash for those 500wrms ones, lemme know.....they have to be capable of a 4ohm load though, I don't know what they were dual 2's or dual 4's?


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

the 65 buck ones are pretty much identical to the ED K series woofers:

http://edesignaudio.com/Products/13Kv2Subwoofer/Gallery/13kv2_5.jpg
http://edesignaudio.com/Products/13Kv2Subwoofer/Gallery/13kv2_6.jpg


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

Just got my $65 ones, they look pretty solid, I can't wait to hear how they sound.......hopefully they'll hold me over until I can find something better....if they're anything like a cross between an IDQ and a K-series, I'm sure they'll sound great for the money......those are pretty respectable budget SQ subs........ 

p.s.-aluminum cone....


----------



## GRexer (Jul 18, 2005)

I was just wondering, which of the units should i get the more expensive 10" or the cheaper 12" if i have say... 300-350Wrms to power them? Thanks guys 

Very keen on getting them, but somehow, oddly, after sending them enquiries TWICE(once thru the contact seller thingy and another thru email they listed for outside US), i have yet to get a reply


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

I say with that power get the cheaper 12's.......


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

GRexer said:


> I was just wondering, which of the units should i get the more expensive 10" or the cheaper 12" if i have say... 300-350Wrms to power them? Thanks guys
> 
> Very keen on getting them, but somehow, oddly, after sending them enquiries TWICE(once thru the contact seller thingy and another thru email they listed for outside US), i have yet to get a reply



the RMS on the 10s is 350 watts IIRC.


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

volume of the 250wrms 12" I got is .065, for those who might be building boxes.......


make sure you're mailing the right address bro, this guy has been VERY prompt in giving me any info I've requested.....


----------



## GRexer (Jul 18, 2005)

What email address did you email to? I copied the email addy on his listing.

I'm still contemplating on whether to get the 10" or the 12", considering that i'm currently with this amount of power, but might have a possibility of giving more power at a later stage.


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

Well, the 12"'s were listed at 250wrms, and 500watts MAX, and I'm pushing 500wrms to both of them, so I'm sure they will be pushed to the max. I got them so cheap though, I plan on using them to kick off my system, and then maybe upgrade to something else later if I'm not satisfied or if something blows, lol


----------



## SS21CA (Feb 28, 2006)

Anyone have any thoughts on the 10"s? i bought 2 and have them running in a 1ft^3 box.. It doesnt hit as clean as I want it to. im running 800w rms.


----------



## VisionxOrb (Feb 27, 2006)

SS21CA said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the 10"s? i bought 2 and have them running in a 1ft^3 box.. It doesnt hit as clean as I want it to. im running 800w rms.


which 10s did you get, I think they had 2 different ones up for sale.


----------



## SS21CA (Feb 28, 2006)

I purchased the dual4 $85 ones..


----------



## SS21CA (Feb 28, 2006)

No one has purchased the 10" dual fours? I know someone must have some experience with them that can comment on quality and performance..


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

If anyone gets bored with their pair of 15s, please let me know .


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

realofexcursions till has them for sale


http://www.realmofexcursion.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=21_62&products_id=155


----------



## beemarman (Apr 10, 2006)

SS21CA said:


> No one has purchased the 10" dual fours? I know someone must have some experience with them that can comment on quality and performance..




hi,

I am based in the UK and thinking about getting a pair of the 10 inch bu i need to ask a few questions before i buy.

1. are this based on the IDQ or the ID range

2. does anyone have this and what does it sound like


3. will he ship to the UK

thanks for all your help


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

newtitan said:


> realofexcursions till has them for sale
> 
> 
> http://www.realmofexcursion.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=21_62&products_id=155


Looks like they don't ship to Canada .


----------



## septimus (Mar 8, 2006)

I just picked up one of the 10's, gonna be fiberglassing it into the trunk, can't wait!


----------

